# Did you play with legos?



## Lelouch (Oct 4, 2008)

My favorite sets were the pirate sets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Who else used to play with legos when you were a kid and what was your favorite sets?


----------



## pasc (Oct 4, 2008)

yep, I did... and if I remember correctly I got a red train back when I was 9, made purely out of legos.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 4, 2008)

Not exactly sets, but I did buy the little set things so you can make small vehicles and the like.  

I remember this space buggy thing fondly.  Probably because it had translucent colored plastic that I thought was so cool back then.  =P


----------



## Lelouch (Oct 4, 2008)

pasc said:
			
		

> yep, I did... and if I remember correctly I got a red train back when I was 9, made purely out of legos.



I don't think I ever had a train lego set but I remember a few train sets around my christmas tree though.  trains!

also check out this site, has every lego set listed pretty neat http://www.brickset.com/browse.aspx

I always liked the castle and underwater sets too, wild west with all the neat guns hah.  also all the new sets they release are lame.. spongebob, that bionicle crap and whatever else they have now.


----------



## Noitora (Oct 4, 2008)

I have *tons* of 'em lying somewhere.


----------



## jellyblobs (Oct 4, 2008)

hell yeah i played with legos, last time i played with them, my last set i made was a commercial airplane


----------



## Lelouch (Oct 4, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> I have *tons* of 'em lying somewhere.



same, I have all mine stored in a giant bucket but I don't know where they are anymore.  they were so much fun, im going to make sure I save them for my kids


----------



## moozxy (Oct 4, 2008)

The plural of Lego is Lego.


----------



## fizze (Oct 4, 2008)

i had pirates, knights, deep sea and space legos. tons of


----------



## Lelouch (Oct 4, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> The plural of Lego is Lego.



my fault, wasn't sure >.


----------



## AbraCadvr (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## moozxy (Oct 4, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> The plural of Lego is Lego.


Omg the plural is legos you idiot


----------



## Lelouch (Oct 4, 2008)

AbraCadvr said:
			
		

>



hah that's cute the wii xD


----------



## Doggy124 (Oct 4, 2008)

Yep, my favorite one is Cowboy set(dunno what it called exactly)


----------



## granville (Oct 4, 2008)

I loved legos as a kid! I don't tinker with them anymore, but my favorite series were either the Aquanauts/hydronauts sets or the Rock Raiders ones.


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 4, 2008)

Heck yeah I used legos. I build a scale version of my house when I was a kid.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 4, 2008)

Lelouch said:
			
		

> My favorite sets were the pirate sets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I loved that set!


----------



## Lelouch (Oct 4, 2008)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> Lelouch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



did you take a picture of that? sounds awesome


----------



## Law (Oct 4, 2008)

Yes. I once made a shelf out of Lego to store my Playstation games on.

Then I got a real shelf, and took apart the lego one.


----------



## sciezxy (Oct 4, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> moozxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stfu
It's Lego block/brick or Lego blocks/bricks


----------



## Poster A (Oct 4, 2008)

sciezxy said:
			
		

> moozxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MORE clearly? lol


----------



## kuyamiko (Oct 4, 2008)

[/quote]



HAHAHA nice !!!   i remember that pirate set!!!

i actually still have it, collecting dust in the attic.

but yes, i was given my first LEGOS when i was three and am still playing with em when i can.

my favorite sets are the CITY sets, but usually i just like playing with plain blocks, trying to come up with something


----------



## da_head (Oct 4, 2008)

fuck yeah. go lego!


----------



## myuusmeow (Oct 4, 2008)

I still love Legos! I grew up playing with them, and even now I still play with them once in a while. The mall nearby has one of those Lego stores where you can buy a container and fill it with whatever pieces you want, so sometimes I just go there and buy pieces to make a space fighter thingy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I never really played with any sets though. My mom just bought me a huge box filled with Legos.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 4, 2008)

Hang on, I've got a picture for you.  I'm pretty sure they were Legos, anyway.



Spoiler























Volvo that was (mostly?) made out of Legos.  Even had lights!  Chicago Auto Show 2005, I believe.


----------



## berlinka (Oct 4, 2008)

what a coincidence. This afternoon we were  celebrating our daughters birthday and she got a big box of lego. We were just talking about it, just as I was logging into GBAtemp and I saw this topic at the top!

LEGO is the best toy ever made by man!


----------



## Lelouch (Oct 4, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> Hang on, I've got a picture for you.  I'm pretty sure they were Legos, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awesome!  happy birthday to her and I agree they are amazing


----------



## Joey90 (Oct 9, 2008)

Poster A said:
			
		

> sciezxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The plural of Lego is Lego.

Like Sheep.






P.S. Lego is awesome


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Oct 9, 2008)

Just about half a year ago i purchased a Skeleton and Wizards LEGO set for about 80 bucks at Walmart. I set it up once and never played with it again


----------



## Banger (Oct 9, 2008)

Yea I did. IF I can find a virtual version again like I used to have I would do it again!!! Will be awesome I swear


----------



## Raika (Oct 9, 2008)

i used to play lego but i sucked at making models out of them


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Oct 9, 2008)

Lego(s) is teh uber win. Whom who has not played with teh Lego(s) is phail.
LONG LIVE TEH LEGO(S)

Unfunniness aside IMHO Lego(s) is a fantastic educational tool that is absolutely full of entertainment!


----------



## xalphax (Oct 9, 2008)

in fact, i still do!


----------



## bombchu (Oct 9, 2008)

Hellz yeah! I know they're properly called Lego but I don't care. I love 'em. I had some deep sea set... and they had scuba diving gear and this crazy exploration-boat-submarine thing with grabby hands. For grabbing stuff. I think there were some jewels for it... Also I had the extremely old school giant red bucket of random pieces. And trees and windows and doors? Something like that.

Recently I went to my friend's uncle's house for the first time... barely said hi to them lol Straight for the Legos. I d'no what sets his kids had but I made a crazy evil villain spider machine with giant guns/thrusters (depending on which way you turned it) ... out of a helicopter?

Man... boys get all the fun stuff... I remember being stuck with Polly Pocket while you guys got Mighty Max.


----------



## noONE (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah.. i played quite much with it.
it's been a while now though.. (except when i built one of the winning entries of the last christmas contest here at GBAtemp my entry  )


----------



## Daihatsuboy (Oct 9, 2008)

I use to absolutely love Legos. 

I would stay up until I finished building what I started no matter what.

My favorite set was probably the Lego train.


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 22, 2008)

Exo - Force kewl too


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 22, 2008)

I still play with Lego when I'm feeling down.


----------



## dinofan01 (Nov 22, 2008)

Did anyone not play with Legos? I loved legos! If I had a favorite set I guess you could consider the Train series my favorite. I had all types of them though. A close second would be the Star Wars set.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Nov 22, 2008)

yeah, I used to love it as a kid, still have tons of it in my loft.  I think my favourite was the space stuff (spirius i think it was called, dunno)

I have to admit, I did buy a couple of exoforce sets a little while ago.... seriously, lego gundams!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 22, 2008)

I still play with Lego blocks with my niece....I think I might enjoy them more than her, since she just likes to break the things we build.

The coolest are the "Mindstorm" line.
(make your own robots)


----------



## dan92 (Nov 22, 2008)

YEA I USED TO SPEND HOURS PLAYING WITH THEM WITH A FRIEND!! this friend had a BIG!!! and i mean BIG box of legos, what he bought the most were spaceships and stuff like that and we both spent hours making our customade spaceships with all nice stuff it was great!


----------



## upbumpo190 (Nov 22, 2008)

I still play with legos, and even have a table dedicated to them. They've kept me happy / and busy during free time, since I was a child.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




The trains are my favorite.


----------



## Earl (Dec 12, 2008)

haha i always got legos for christmas when i was younger, the stuff i played most with was probably the train set, that you could build your own train track and then drive a train on it. Also had alot of lego tcchnic or whatever it was called, the more advanced stuff.


----------



## darkangel5000 (Dec 12, 2008)

Sure I've played with legos. I would even play today with it, if I knew where all the boxes of em are :/


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 12, 2008)

HAH! i PLAY with legos at SCHOOL!(as a CCA)


i still have those knight ones xD at my house


----------



## Dark (Dec 13, 2008)

It was so fun when I was a kid


----------



## Kbs (Dec 13, 2008)

Legos were awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It sucked when you lost pieces to those huge sets and you couldn't finish the thing though


----------



## Tozarian (Dec 13, 2008)

I loved lego. A favourite was the "Rock Raiders" series. The pc game was awesome also.


----------



## Reaper (Dec 14, 2008)

Of course. And I also have a masterchief halo with brickarms weaps


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 14, 2008)

Yes. In fact I still do! 
Mainly for making a few stop motion short films


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 20, 2008)

Man, I loved my Legos. I'd probably be playing with them right now if I still had them.


----------



## Immortal Game (Dec 20, 2008)

Legos are awesome.

I wasn't like a hardcore lego person, but the last thing I did with them was make a DS dock out of them for my DS phat.  Except they were my cousin's legos.  And he took them back.


----------



## Splych (Dec 21, 2008)

I still play with my lego...

They are still fun now.


----------



## Wabsta (Dec 21, 2008)

Hell yes I did.
But now all my lego is for my little 2 brothers


----------



## Talaria (Dec 21, 2008)

Anyone remember the Ninja series? I had decent collection of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

@Tozarian, I remember Rock Raiders series, I got a couple of the smaller sets, amazing stuff. In fact i think I still have my lego packed away in the shed somewhere. I also collected the Bionicle's until the series got out of hand with so many spin off's. Aaaaah Lego [/nostalgia]


----------



## Hillsy_ (Dec 22, 2008)

I agree lego was fun.  I made football goal posts & nets out of them and had a Star Wars football match, Powerdroid & Rebel Commander had great legs..  The football itself was a marble!  Remember the old marbles, and chinese ones??  I also made aeroplanes out of lego and tanks etc..  Sometimes I wish I was that age again


----------



## damole (Dec 22, 2008)

Lego is awesome, too bad it is so expensive for some linking pieces of plastic. >.>


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 22, 2008)

I never had lego at all in my childhood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did play with it in nursery though.


----------



## SpikeyBryan (Dec 24, 2008)

Lol, I used legos and a lego engine to make an external bot for maplestory


----------

